# Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Oktober 2010)

*Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar


----------



## nassa (25. Oktober 2010)

*Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*

security researcher. wie geil is das denn


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*

Der kleene hats druff!!!


----------



## PixelSign (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*

so kommt man schnell an kohle 
und für nen 12 jährigen sind die 3000 ocken schon richtig richtig viel wert


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*

Respekt find ich gut!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*



PixelSign schrieb:


> so kommt man schnell an kohle
> und für nen 12 jährigen sind die 3000 ocken schon richtig richtig viel wert



Auch für mich ist das viel Geld....


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*

Ein so junger Mensch hat das dann schon verdient, wenn er mit 12 schon sowas hinkriegt. Find ich gut.


----------



## Shi (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*

Sehr gut! Krieg ich nich hin


----------



## maestrocool (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*

Das hat wirklich Respekt verdient, in dem Alter schon Sicherheitslücken in dem aufgeblähten Firefox zu finden war sicher nicht leicht.

Top


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*



Shi schrieb:


> Sehr gut! Krieg ich nich hin



Deswegen kriegst du ja auch nicht die 3000 öcken....


----------



## zuogolpon (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*

Der kommt aus San Jose...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*



zuogolpon schrieb:


> Der kommt aus San Jose...



Öhhhhm ja und  .


----------



## FrozenBoy (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*

Nur weil er das kann verdient er doch noch keinen Respekt? 

Es ist zwar interessant und außergewöhnlich aber Respekt ist was anderes...


----------



## Amigo (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*

Großen Respekt an den kleinen... in dem Alter schon so ein Wissen und Zielstrebigkeit, der könnte mal was werden.


----------



## hanfi104 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*

wow hat er nichts anderes zu tun als fehler zu suchen 
aber
hammer leistung und 3000 mücken sind nicht schlecht


----------



## PixelSign (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Auch für mich ist das viel Geld....



da wirst du nicht der einzige sein  aber für nen 12 jährigen ist das die halbe welt


----------



## BaronSengir (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> wow hat er nichts anderes zu tun als fehler zu suchen
> aber
> hammer leistung und 3000 mücken sind nicht schlecht


 
Vor allem für 15 Stunden Arbeit ^^


----------



## Miikosch (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*

Super Stundenlohn^^


----------



## Rayken (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*

nicht schlecht, neben dem super Stundenlohn ist sicherlich noch der Eintrag als "Security Researcher" bei Firefox sowie bei Thunderbird sicherlich auch noch Gold wert für Zukünftige Arbeitgeber...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*

damn, wir hatten vor paar woche den fall das per document write noch javascript funktionen etc.. nachträglich in den quelltext eingefügt werden und dann nen layerpopup öffnen, hätte der code nicht länger sein können ... 
und nicht bashen, der kunde wollte das so gelöst haben


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*



FrozenBoy schrieb:


> Nur weil er das kann verdient er doch noch keinen Respekt?
> 
> Es ist zwar interessant und außergewöhnlich aber Respekt ist was anderes...



Nur um das mal kurz klar zu stellen...jeder Mensch verdient das man ihm Respekt entgegenbringt...soviel dazu.

Und er verdient sogar für seine Leistung ne Schippe mehr davon!


----------



## krauthead (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Nur um das mal kurz klar zu stellen...jeder Mensch verdient das man ihm Respekt entgegenbringt...soviel dazu.
> 
> Und er verdient sogar für seine Leistung ne Schippe mehr davon!



Eifersucht kennt keine Grenzen.

Ich finde auch dass dem 12 jährigen Respekt gebührt


----------



## insekt (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*

Nice one!

Ich wüsste nicht mal wo ich anfangen sollte nach Sicherheitslücken egal in welchen Programmen zu suchen. Wünschte ich würde sowas sinnvolles in meinem Studium lernen.
Stattdessen lieber x-faches runterbeten des ISO/OSI-Modells oder zig-mal das erweiterte Wasserfallmodell durchkauen. 8[

Also nochmal herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Kleinen!


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*

Oh gott hab tihr alle nen Knall. Der Junge wollte halt unbedingt ne Prämie und gut ist. Ob 3000 oder oder 1000 oder ob e rmehr "verdient" hätte, ist doch echt egal.

Ihr steigert euch in solche Kleinigkeiten viel zu sehr hinein. Viele Kinder würden nach solch einem Fehler suchen wollen, die haben aber nicht mal was zu essen ode rein bett für die Nacht, bitte hört auf, ihm noch mehr geld geben zu wollen. Mit 3000$ wird sich der Kleine ganz sicher nicht ein Stück Regenwald kaufen, sondern etwas kaufen, wa sihm Saß macht oder so. 3000$ sind auch mMn vollkommen angemessen... Und wie gesagt, Mozilla muss da sja nicht tun.


----------



## Gamer1970 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> wow hat er nichts anderes zu tun als fehler zu suchen



Wieso, ist doch gut. Er hat sich damit beschäftigt, ein Problem in einer Software zu lösen und hat es hingekriegt. Das verdient doch Anerkennung !

Viele in dem Alter haben nichts anderes zu tun als in der Stadt aufm Marktplatz rumzugammeln und Dummheiten zu machen. Und wenn solche sich überhaupt mit Technik oder dergleichen beschäftigen, reicht's gerade mal dazu, Klingeltöne runterzuladen. 

Ich find's wirklich klasse.


----------



## martinger (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*

Microsoft sollte das auch mal starten. Dann gäbe es millionen Menschen die 3000 dollar bekommen würden. Börsenkurs -->1 Dollar hahahaha


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*

Das ist der Grund warum ich FF User bin 
(@Oben) Weil Microsoft genau das NICHT tut!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Rayken (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Oh gott hab tihr alle nen Knall. Der Junge wollte halt unbedingt ne Prämie und gut ist. Ob 3000 oder oder 1000 oder ob e rmehr "verdient" hätte, ist doch echt egal.
> 
> Ihr steigert euch in solche Kleinigkeiten viel zu sehr hinein. Viele Kinder würden nach solch einem Fehler suchen wollen, die haben aber nicht mal was zu essen ode rein bett für die Nacht, bitte hört auf, ihm noch mehr geld geben zu wollen. Mit 3000$ wird sich der Kleine ganz sicher nicht ein Stück Regenwald kaufen, sondern etwas kaufen, wa sihm Saß macht oder so. 3000$ sind auch mMn vollkommen angemessen... Und wie gesagt, Mozilla muss da sja nicht tun.



Bitte erst nachdenken, dann schreiben... ich weiss gar nicht auf was du dich hier beziehst und auf wen? Und überhaupt weiss ich gar nicht was du willst oder mit deinem Post bezweckst????

Und zu verallgemeinern und alles über einen Kamm ziehen hilft ja hier auch nicht weiter! Stichwort: "Ihr habt ja alle einen Knall..."
Ich könnte ja auch einfach behaupten das du neidisch auf den Jungen bist


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*

Grandios was die Kinder heutzutage herausfinden können wenn ihnen langweilig ist


----------



## skdiggy (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*

genial was die Kinder heutzutage schaffen


----------



## skdiggy (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*



martinger schrieb:


> Microsoft sollte das auch mal starten. Dann gäbe es millionen Menschen die 3000 dollar bekommen würden. Börsenkurs -->1 Dollar hahahaha



dein kommentar ist ein reiner fail


----------



## Razor2408 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*

Nettes Taschengeld, auch für einen 'Nerd'.


----------



## push@max (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*

Gutes Programm von Mozilla, gute Arbeit von dem Jungen.


----------



## belle (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mozilla Firefox: 12-Jähriger findet Sicherheitslücke und erhält 3.000 Dollar*



martinger schrieb:


> Microsoft sollte das auch mal starten. Dann gäbe es millionen Menschen die 3000 dollar bekommen würden. Börsenkurs -->1 Dollar hahahaha




Ich will an dieser Stelle nur ein paar Sachen aufklären / sicherstellen. Sämtliche Linux Distributionen und Mac OS haben auch Sicherheitslücken, davon nicht mal wenige. Warum weis das kaum jemand? - Richtig, es interessiert absolut niemanden, weil (so gut wie) keiner diese Betriebssysteme nutzt.
Warum mit Linux arbeiten, wenn ich mit Windows arbeiten UND zocken kann?
Warum sich mit Programm-Packeten, Packetabhängigkeiten und Befehlseingaben rumschlagen, wenn es doch den schnellen Windows Installer gibt? Das ist meine persönliche Meinung.
(Server sind von diesen Thesen ausgenommen )

@Topic
Gute Arbeit, im Firefox stecken zwar einige Sicherheitslücken, aber dafür sind die Leute einfach sauschnell mit fixen.


----------

